# PC hängt sich im Internet auf



## RoccatGaming (20. Juni 2011)

*PC hängt sich im Internet auf*

HI, ich habe mal wieder ein Problem...
ich hoffe jemand kann helfen oder hat eine Idee

*Mein Problem:*

*Einer meiner PC´s hängt sich beim Surfen immer komplett auf.
Wenn man nicht im Internet ist und irgendetwas anderes am PC macht funktioniert alles wunderbar. Wenn man ins Internet geht und egal was man dort macht, hängt sich nach kurzer Zeit der ganz PC auf. Man kann die Mausnicht bewegen und es hilft nur noch Abwürgen.
Mit dem Internet Explorer ist es genause, es liegt also nicht an Firefox und es liegt auch nicht am netzwerk, da ich mit jedem anderen PC problemlos surfen kann. Soweit ich weiß liegt es auch an keiner speziellen Website. *

*Das System:*

*Intel Pentium Dual Core 2mal 3 GHZ
2 GB DDR2 RAM
Mainboard: MSI PT890 Neo
Windows 7 Home Premium
*

Ich nutze außerdem den Onboard-LAN und habe auch alle aktuellen Treiber installiert soweit dies möglich ist, da von MSI teilweise keine treiber für Windows 7 bereitgestellt werden. Vielleicht liegt ja hier das Problem?!

Auch eine Neuinstallation von Windows 7 half nichts. Früher lief auf diesem System Windows XP und man konnte auch ohne jeglich Probleme surfen!

Ich hoffe irgendjemand hat eine Idee, falls ja schonmal Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich im Internet auf*

Hast Du noch irgendwelche Zusatzkarten in dem PC außer der Grafikkarte? Und auch sonst alle Treiber aktuell? 

Ich würd ja auch noch fragen, ob alle win7-Updates drauf sind, aber dazu müsstest Du ja (stabil) online gehen mit dem PC...


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich im Internet auf*

Versuch's mal mit in den Browsern deaktivierter Hardwarebeschleunigung.


----------



## RoccatGaming (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich im Internet auf*

Okay, schonmal danke für die Tipps!

Im System sind keine Zusatzkarten eingebaut! (Grafikkarte natürlich ) !
Die Windows Updates sind alle installiert auch sonst kann man Updates wie z.B. von Java herunterladen! Das ist ja auch das komische


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich im Internet auf*

und wobei genau stürzt der PC dann ab? Kann es an Flash liegen?


----------



## X-2ELL (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich im Internet auf*



> und wobei genau stürzt der PC dann ab? Kann es an Flash liegen?


 
gibt es dafür einen simplen Lösungsweg? Den bei flashapplikationen knallt sich mein Officerechner komplett weg.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich im Internet auf*

Flash komplett deaktivieren oder halt mal schauen, ob man wirklich in Sachen Flash alles aktuell hat - natürlich auch alle anderen Treiber mal checken.


ach ja: unter Umständen kann es auch ein Virenscanner oder so schuld sein.


----------



## RoccatGaming (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC hängt sich im Internet auf*

Okay, schonmal danke für die vielen Tipps!

Der Pc hängt sich auf jeder belibigen Wegsite auf, also soweit ich es beobachtet habe, ist es völlig egal, wo man suft. 
Die Windows Updates lassen sich aber problemlos herunterladen. Also an der Netzwerkverbindung kanne s nicht iegen, wenn dann vielleicht irgendwas mit dem Browser.


----------

